# tippler questions



## Marcio NY (Sep 15, 2008)

I have eight Tipplers. Six of them I picked up at a pigeon show. they were sold as Pakistani high flyers, they are beautiful birds. The other two are canadians, I picked up from a reputable breeder. Also nice birds

One of the birds has an orange/gold color eye. Is this a common color, or is this a cross breed? All other birds have the white eyes.
Does the tippler have a perferred eye color?
thanks...


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

really dont know but would like to see pics of your tippler


----------



## Marcio NY (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll try and get some up..thanks


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yellow/red/pearl/dark eyes can all be fown in tipples from what ive see


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Most common seems to be white eyes.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

In India, the most common colors are: Pearl, Orange/Yellow, Bull and rarely I have Green color


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

chilangs i kno what you mean greenish is rare i had a yelloew bar hommer hen with greenish eays vary pritty lol tipplers are great birds i use reguler ones to train my birds


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

anything but pearl or a gravel off white color is not a tippler. Even though over seas tipplers have bulleye here in the states they arent recognized as a tippler.. the green eye is usually a grayish color you find in young birds.


----------



## scorpio31 (Nov 25, 2010)

Pakistani high flyers are mostly pearl,red,bulleye,white, and some orange eye aswel.


----------

